# So sweet!!!



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel and Luna have been really bonding lately. They sleep like this all the time now! Does a mama's heart good.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Awww, that's so sweet! I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Awww, that's wonderful! Lovely pic. :lol:


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Awww...its like they are hugging


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww... they're spooning!!! :love4:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

awwww so cute , they are all snuggled up together :wave:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone. It's funny, when they are sleeping is the only time I can really get a good picture of them. If they are awake, they are bouncing off the walls and all I get is a big blur. LOL!



> Awwwwwwwwwwwww... they're spooning!!!


LOL!!!!! That was my first thought after I took that picture.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet picture! They are so "innocent" and sweet when sleeping :angel13:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

So sweet  My 2 would never do that :?


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

wow, i wonder if my two will sleep together one day...i doubt it  but that's wonderful...they're soo cute :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That is just so stinkin' cute!!! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

awww!!! i hope chiwi loves jumba like that! i wanna wake her up and make her look at how you should be towards your sibling hehe


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

That's really cool how they sleep together like that. I have never seen a dog and a cat together like that.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

So cute It really looks like they have bonded


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats so cute I wish mine would snuggle up like that


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I was worried when we first adopted Luna that they wouldn't get alone. Angel has been an only baby and treated like pure royalty so I wasn't sure how she would feel about another furbaby running around the house. She wasn't too sure at first but now, they have obviously bonded.  I was shocked to see them sleeping together though... especially this close. When I was a kid, our cat and dog were best friends but they were *never* this close!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww... they're spooning!!! :love4:


Do ya think we'll ever see a pic of Cooper and OmaKitty like that?? :love9: 


They are so cute together, Jill!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwwwwwwwww... they're spooning!!! :love4:
> ...


Only if OmaKitty is drugged to the gills. :lol:


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww... they're spooning!!! :love4:



Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

That is so sweet! They look like best buddies


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

And the cuteness continues... They're just showing off now. LOL!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

awww, that is so sweet!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

bonding :? they seem like a married couple  

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That last picture is the best! How sweeeeeet!!!!!  

My kitty that passed ealier this year used to snuggle with my boys, it was so cute. My other two cats want nothing to do with my boys. :roll: :lol:


----------

